

Blood sugar test for Rs 2 (.04 cents), in 10 seconds - skant
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Blood-sugar-test-for-Rs-2-in-10-seconds/articleshow/14476500.cms?prtpage=1

======
ippisl
"ICMR has put in Rs 25 lakh in grants over two years to develop the test."

It only took $44K to develop this. wow.

Maybe the best strategy to reduce global healthcare cots, is to invest in the
indian healthcare technology ecosystem.

~~~
easp
My friend Beth is starting a US company that focuses on thes e kinds of low-
cost solutions for the developing world with an eye to doing a disruption from
the base of the pyramid.

I'd include a link, but I don't think they have a public face yet. I do know
they are looking for hardware and software engineers.

